# Canning brown rice



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

Has anyone here tried this?

http://www.backwoodshome.com/blogs/...skJackie+(Ask+Jackie)&utm_content=Yahoo!+Mail


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Why would you can something that will keep nearly forever in its dry form?


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

kejmack said:


> Why would you can something that will keep nearly forever in its dry form?


I think you are thinking of white rice?


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Brown rice doesn't keep?


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

kejmack said:


> Brown rice doesn't keep?


:dunno:

It's my understanding that brown rice's storage life is only months compared to years for white rice.



> *Brown and White Rices
> *Brown and white rices store very differently. Brown rice is only expected to store for 6 months under average conditions. This is because of the essential fatty acids in brown rice. These oils quickly go rancid as they oxidize. It will store much longer if refrigerated. White rice has the outer shell removed along with those fats. Because of this, white rice isn't nearly as good for you, but will store longer. Hermetically sealed in the absence of oxygen, plan on a storage life for white rice of 8-10 years at a stable temperature of 70 degrees F. It should keep proportionately longer if stored at cooler temperatures. Stored in the absence of oxygen, brown rice will last longer than if it was stored in air. Plan on 1 to 2 years. It is very important to store brown rice as cool as possible, for if you can get the temperature down another ten degrees, it will double the storage life again.


https://www.usaemergencysupply.com/information_center/storage_life_of_foods.htm#link16


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

If in fact brown rice doesn't store like white rice, then put it in the canning jar, add in an O2 absorber and suck the air out with a vacuum machine


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

partdeux said:


> If in fact brown rice doesn't store like white rice, then put it in the canning jar, add in an O2 absorber and suck the air out with a vacuum machine


So lets assume one doesn't have a vac sealer and O2 absorbers.:nuts:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

PackerBacker said:


> So lets assume one doesn't have a vac sealer and O2 absorbers.:nuts:


Sorry ... No

I have no plans to can brown rice but if you let us know how it works.

Thanks!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

For what vac manchine cost these days, I'd sure be investin in one ifin I was gonna do any serious prep work. An O2 absorbers can be easily had. Others like ta share idears to, lets not discount em quite so quick eh?


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I guess I'm the odd person, I've canned both cooked brown and white rice, it was just to show the DD's it could be done. I didn't eat any of it, they did, and said it was a little soft but ok(both).

If you want the nutritional value of brown rice in a grain that will store better, try "Uncle Ben's" it is comparable in the B-Vitamins and other nutrients.


----------



## Domeguy (Sep 9, 2011)

*store brown rice*

I've posted this before., but is relevent so i'll post again. Back in 1999 i bought a 50lb sack of long grain brown rice. Anyone remember Y2K? Opended it and used 3-4lbs of it . . we have a big wicker basket, looks like a snake charmers, that wasn't very stable . . so i rolled the top of the rice bag and put it in the basket for ballast, and promptly forgot about it . .

Fast worward to 2011. we moved and guess what we found when we picked up the basket. Yes a 11+ year old bag of long grain brown rice. it smells a little musty, but when cooked is just as good as the new stuff we have . .
no bugs, no bad taste, nothing at all to keep is from using it. the bag is stamped from 1998, it's about half empty now, as we use it regularly. i have heard all kinds of horror stories about storing brown rice, but have never heard of any experiencing any thing bad from it . . .

and a few bugs in your noddles won't hurt anyine either, cook em and eat them


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

kejmack said:


> Why would you can something that will keep nearly forever in its dry form?


For convenience, MREs, like as for pinto beans. I've never tried it but might try this guy's technique sometime, when I ever get a roundtooit. 






PART 2:


----------

